# Looking for Plans for EZ Press Type Bow Press.



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Pm Sent.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

rand_98201 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537


+1:wink:


----------

